# What Makes Brutes So Good?



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

It seems like mostly everybody rides a Brute Force. I want to know what makes them so good. And why they seem to be more popular than Grizzlies, Outlanders, MudPros, Rincons, Sportsmans, or KingQuads etc?

Is it the available parts and accessories? Or the pricing? Performance? The ride? Or what?

I want to hear everybody's opinion on why the Brute forces are the best.

EDIT: Also, how is the reliability of a brute? I searched, and they seem to be about half reliable as a honda or grizzly. Not too sure how they compare to a MudPro. And for all the problems like: bad seals, 4WD problems, overheating, bearings, etc, are not something I wanting to have on a four wheeler that Im going to spend $10,000+ on. I'm wanting a four wheeler that will get to where I'm going, look good getting there, beat everyone else there, make it through rough terrains getting there, being reliable, and making it back. And would also like for it to last me many years/miles before having major problems.

Any info or opinions are appreciated.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

They are an affordable power house....they are more powerful than most bigg bores bike but yet cost less than the can ams an Polaris


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> They are an affordable power house....they are more powerful than most bigg bores bike but yet cost less than the can ams an Polaris


What he said....excellent power to $$ ratio....It has its little issues, seals ect, but overall I like the look and really enjoy the zing of the v twin. Lots of aftermarket stuff available.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its bang for the buck. They have a ton of power and cost much less than anything else out there with comparable power. The aftermarket parts and accessories seems almost endless, and they are very easy to work on.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

IMO the best looking ride out there. as others said power, price, performance is the best. I owned all others with the exception of a Can Am and I can say it performed the best.


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Power, looks, availability of after market parts that are affordable, ease of working on, bad ***** in the mud and has the speed of a spotted cheetah!! 
you will hear the nay sayers talking the smack of "broke force" but its just like the chevy/ford feud. 
I wouldnt trade my Brute for 4 canned hams or 8 po pos!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Price. Parts price and they're a Tinkerers dream. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

For me it was the raw bottom end torque that that Kawi V-Twin produces and how easy they are to work on. If you like tuning and tinkering with cars, truck, quads, bikes this is the one for you.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

All Of The Above....lol


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

So how are the seals bad? Exactly what seals are you talking of? Are they pricey? Are they hard to fix?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Front and rear output shaft seals...getting ready to do my rear one this Saturday. They generally take less than 30 minutes. A tinkers dream these Brutes are, but honestly, I wouldn't trade it for any other make.



austinlord13 said:


> So how are the seals bad? Exactly what seals are you talking of? Are they pricey? Are they hard to fix?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thom said:


> IMO the best looking ride out there.


At least until 2012.... :nutkick: haha.. :bigok:


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

I have a brute 750 and a King Quad 700 hands down the brute has more power than the king quad . The brute may break down more because of its power a brute can snap a axel real easy and you might have to change some seals and cv joints but i would not trade mine for anything.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

More questions:

What make the BF 750 so much better than the Grizzly 700?

Why Should you choose the BF 750 over the Grizzly 700?

And how is the power compared to a Grizzly 700?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

austinlord13 said:


> More questions:
> 
> What make the BF 750 so much better than the Grizzly 700?
> 
> ...


Dude...you....need to ride both for a day each because you are comparing two very different machines.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Dude...you....need to ride both for a day each because you are comparing two very different machines.


Well, it's pretty hard to find a Brute around here, I've ridden a Grizzly and liked it, but never ridden a Brute.

The reason I'm asking all these questions is because for my graduation/18th Birthday present, my parents are going to help me out with buying a new four wheeler, so I have narrowed my choices down to the Grizzly and the Brute. And I'm wanting to know more about why most people choose BF.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Two words. V-twin power. 

The griz is nice but it doesn't have the same speed, agility, power and if taken care of, dependability as a brute.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

If your choices are between the brute and a grizz. Brute hands down. The grizz doesn't even compare power wise.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

The grizzly is dependable and is strong for a single cylinder but the parts are more and they don't have the sound and power of the brute. But the grizzly pulls like crazy.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bruteforce all the way when I got mine and we where out on a ride I let my buddy that has a 660 grizzly take it for a ride and I rode his he was like holly s*#* so when i was on his I thought there was something wrong because it doesn't even compare to the brute and he even said that he wanted a brute. There seals leak too. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm leaning more towards the Brute now.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I ride with several 700 grizzlies. No comparison in power. Grizzlies are reliable and can be very capable bikes, but they just don't have the power. It's called a Brute Force for a reason.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Bruteforce all the way when I got mine and we where out on a ride I let my buddy that has a 660 grizzly take it for a ride and I rode his he was like holly s*#* so when i was on his I thought there was something wrong because it doesn't even compare to the brute and he even said that he wanted a brute. There seals leak too.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


That's funny cause my brother has a 660 and every time I let him ride my Brute, I have hell getting it back....and yeah, the 660 is boring to ride...but it does ride nice...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

austinlord13 said:


> I'm leaning more towards the Brute now.


 
Well you did just jump in a mud pit full of Brute owners...lol They are great machines. Get a new one and take care of it...and it will take car of you like no other. Although if I had an extra 13K...a new 1000 Outy or Gade might be a nice addition...hehe


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Well you did just jump in a mud pit full of Brute owners...lol They are great machines. Get a new one and take care of it...and it will take car of you like no other. Although if I had an extra 13K...a new 1000 Outy or Gade might be a nice addition...hehe


I definitely plan on getting a Brute now. And I always try to take the best care of my stuff and never dog it out. I always wash my four wheeler and dirt bike after every ride. As for my truck, she get cleaned up nice about once or twice every 2 weeks.

You guys have persuaded me to look forward to a Brute Force 750 now.

Thanks guys!


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

i agree 100% with everybody and want to warn you just cause you have the power dont use t everyime you ride or eventally youll end up in the er and have a brute with 3 tires and lots of other damage trust me from experience im still in a cast lol but i still have been trying to fix my brute back up even withe a broke rin bruised lung and broke thumb lol i just cant wait to saddle back up again and go walk on some hams at good friday!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have 2 brutes (05 & 08 750) and just picked up a new Gade last week....brutes are definitely easier to find cool stuff for, and I could have ALMOST bought 2 brutes for what that Canam costed me. You'll love a brute, and the knowledge that people on here can share with you about a brute will keep you from EVER having to bring it to the shop.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

One thing to point out also is that a lot of the leaky seal/ busted axle stuff is from guys who mud. Big time mud, big heavy meaty tires, lift kits, and clutch springs that would launch a F-14 off a flight deck. Now add the mud/water and Brute power and somethings gotta give, more often than not it's the mud pit they're in, sometimes though, it's the brute. Trail riders don't have those problems as often. We bend tie rods and such. But two different riding styles. You lift ANY quad and throw huge azz tires on it and go through some of the stuff these guys go through and sooner or later, something will leak, or break. This isn't a Brute Force thing, you pay to play the game on ANY quad mud or trail.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^ I literally Lol'd at the flight deck thing^^^

I can just imagine four brutes under a flight deck with chains and gears hooked up to a hydrolic ram and this big navy chief with a chaw in his mouth sayin "yea the fangly dangly nuclear reactor might be broke but a good ******* can find a way to shoot these here planes off the deck yuuup. Thank God fer Kawesakki"



I used to ride with a guy that had a grizz. Lifted, 30" zillas and he broke axles too. The power wasn't even on the same playing field. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, I've looked at some of the pics with these guys in water and mud and think, "man, I'd just use a boat!" Heck, most full sized trucks would break in these situations, let alone a quad!!!! My hats off to you boys!!! We don't get that kind of mud where I live.


----------



## NMFP (Mar 12, 2012)

Grizzlies run hot! Always over heating in the mud. My Brute 650 never over heats. My stock 650 has more power then my buddies piped up 700 Grizzly.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

cost,parts, an POWER out the arse , what else needs saying


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

This is some of the stuff we do every weekend .


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I also think it should be noted that unlike many other machines, the Brute requires you to be more of an operator then just a rider. It doesn't do many things for you...you have to be more connected and pay attention more then with your Grandad's machine. This will however give you abilities and control others just don't have.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Lots of good arguments for the brute here! As said before the difference between the brute and the grizzly is the V-Twin engine. If you've never ridden a V-Twin go ride one before you sell yourself on a single cylinder bike. It's not even close to the same ride.

Don't be dissuaded by the seal issue, they're not hard to change at all. You won't find a quad out there that never needs a seal, or never breaks, or never requires any maintenance. If you ride in or on sand, mud, water, dirt you'll eventually have a seal failure. It might be an axle seal, might be a differential seal, might be on the engine. 
Bearings can wear out, tie rods, ball joints, suspension bushings, and brake pads. 

No matter what brand of quad you end up with it can have issues, from small things like the output shaft seals, to major things like bevel & starter gears randomly grenading and taking out your transmission/engine cases. Not every brand or even every quad will experience the same issues, some of them have tons of issues others have very few. 

I really recommend you go ride BOTH bikes that you're considering before you make up your mind one way or the other.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hehe here's what my Brute does for 6 months of the year, the other 6 months everything is frozen and snow covered


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

i ride with every make they have including my buds 100 renegade that let me say is the king of the playground. until u see one in action u wont know but its 32 hp more than a brute stock for stock. enough about that. i have less money in my brute brand new and all accesories and maitinence and a 6x12 utility trailer . so thats why i think a brute is good power to money ratio


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

The grizzly is a good machine and has an awsome ride( very soft and comfortable) my brother has a grizzly and i like the ride but i would never trade a little ride for the power and handling and after market parts available. It really depends on what you want. Just my .02.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I've had a my 06 BF750 sense 2007 and I wouldn't trade it for any other machine except a newer Brute Force. My cousin's hubby bought a Grizzley and thought it was the *****... until he rode my bike. Now he just talks about when he buys his next bike it'll be Brute! Don't get me wrong, his Grizzley is nice and has lots of power, but it's not even close to the Brute. A Brute is a riders machine because you really learn to be at one with it when you ride. Go with a BF750 and you'll never look back.... except to make sure they aren't stuck.


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

Love my brute.. This is my 4th one and I have tried numerous bikes before I bought my first one and in between owning the 4 I have owned. I havent found a bike yet that I like more or is more perfect for me. A grizzly doesnt stand a chance, its a good bike but its no where near a brute. All of them have probs, no doubt the brute has its share of them but all is an easy fix but not always cheap. Once you learn your brute you can keep from breaking stuff altogether unless its just some random act of God. Go test them both at the dealer and you will see what we all mean.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

But I see a lot threads and other forums talking about problems with their brute. And with all the bad seals and having to work on it is not something I want to deal with. I've also been thinking a lot about a MudPro. I really like the MudPros! My brother has one, and hasn't had a problem yet, except a broken axle which was under warranty. And I also have an Arctic Cat dealer right here in my hometown.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> That's funny cause my brother has a 660 and every time I let him ride my Brute, I have hell getting it back....and yeah, the 660 is boring to ride...but it does ride nice...




commando tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

brutemike said:


> commando tapatalk


Sorry screwed that one up but the reason he gave other back was because he was scared of it lol. This was with stock tires.haha

commando tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Sorry screwed that one up but the reason he gave other back was because he was scared of it lol. This was with stock tires.haha


There is a big difference...sometimes too much for some...lol


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Ya just need to get on one dude. You'll be hooked. Power, sound and everything gets you a woody!:saevilw:


----------



## Leardriver (Feb 21, 2012)

The nature of internet forums is that you never hear about anything but problems. People rarely post to tell you that they have nothing to report.

If you went on a Honda Accord forum, you'd never buy one.

Brutes are terrific, reliable, and have Japanese reliability.


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

austinlord13 said:


> Well, it's pretty hard to find a Brute around here, I've ridden a Grizzly and liked it, but never ridden a Brute.
> 
> The reason I'm asking all these questions is because for my graduation/18th Birthday present, my parents are going to help me out with buying a new four wheeler, so I have narrowed my choices down to the Grizzly and the Brute. And I'm wanting to know more about why most people choose BF.


The Grizz is ok but the BRUTE is AWESOME!!!:rockn:

It sounds better. Looks better. Performs better. More power. Better handling. More leg room for your legs........oh crap wait....now I'm starting to quote from the movie Donnie Brasco. Just get the Brute


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Also, how is the reliability of a brute? I searched, and they seem to be about half reliable as a honda or grizzly. Not too sure how they compare to a MudPro. And for all the problems like: bad seals, 4WD problems, overheating, bearings, etc, are not something I wanting to have on a four wheeler that Im going to spend $10,000+ on. I'm wanting a four wheeler that will get to where I'm going, look good getting there, beat everyone else there, make it through rough terrains getting there, being reliable, and making it back. And would also like for it to last me many years/miles before having major problems.

Any info or opinions are appreciated.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Brutes can be very reliable if taken care of, or get worked on after every ride if not maintained. ....but that goes for any bike.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Brutes can be very reliable if taken care of, or get worked on after every ride if not maintained. ....but that goes for any bike.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Yeah I keep all of vehicle well maintained. But how can I prevent all the problems of the brute force?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I'm with filthy here the problems you listed are not brute specific problems they are problems every bike will have. maintain it and keep fluids in check and it will get you through every ride you take it on. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I'm with filthy here the problems you listed are not brute specific problems they are problems every bike will have. maintain it and keep fluids in check and it will get you through every ride you take it on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


But it seems like I hear of more problems from the brute than anything else.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

(knock on wood) but mine has been great. My dad just got a rzr and my uncle has a 700 Kingquad and we went to one mud hole last weekend and they been working on theirs ever since. I had two push the 700 Kq back two times with broke axles and leaking snorks. The rzr was able to limp back with a broken rear axle and I was smiling the whole weekend(and not turning any wrenches:rockn


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

austinlord13 said:


> Yeah I keep all of vehicle well maintained. But how can I prevent all the problems of the brute force?


Brutes have very few problems. Some Brutes have sorry owners though.

Just get one and take care of it.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Brutes have very few problems. Some Brutes have sorry owners though.
> 
> Just get one and take care of it.


Seems like I'll have to get to find out. Just two more years, and hopefully I'll be the proud owner of a BF750. :rockn:


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I can make anything last forever through proper maintenance, care and pride in ownership. 

On the flip side of that I could break ANY quad you give me in under a day. It all depends on the owner. In my experience all of the major brands build a good product. They ALL have quirks. 

The thing to remember is that this forum is made of mostly Brute riders. They all come here to find ask when somthing is wrong and how to fix it but never really to say 'hey I went for a twelve hour ride today, at one point was 50 miles from the nearest living soul, had a picnic and rode back without incident'. 

Don't be scared to buy a brute. But whatever quad you buy also buy a service manual and a good set of tools. Don't be afraid to learn how to maintain it and don't be afraid to fix it.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Well... my opinion shouldn't count for much, as I've only had my 750 for a month and a half..
But;
The power is addictive.
The sound is addictive.
It goes like hell.
It wheelies freakin awesome.
It'll pull a **** house.

and... most importantly..
If you run into an issue, you are most DEFINITELY in the right place. The folks on here know this machine inside and out, and are more than willing to help you figure out how to rectify it.
From what I've read.. the Brutes that have the most problems are the ones that spend thier time pretending to be a submarine, and the ones that have monster lifts + big tires on 'em.
Keep an eye on the oil level.. be cognizant of the engine temp.. (I'm gonna install a guage) and generally take good care of it.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned anything about the brute force brakes. Man do they grab hard! Compared to my buddies King Quad or my dads Honda, there is no comparison! The power is sweet, but I definitely noticed how much stronger the brakes were as well (Not a bad thing when you have lots of power too!)
Price was also a determining factor when I bought both of my 2009 750's brand new. $8250 each at a Canadian dealer was a pretty good price in my opion (Spending $10,000+ on 2 machines wasn't going to happen)
Both the wife and I are very happy with our machines! Her biggest complaint now is that I am modding mine more than hers! The problem with owning 2 is that everything doubles! (Mtce, mods, oil, fuel, etc)


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Austinlord13 I bought my 07 650i new off the showroom and have put 4000+km (around 2500 miles) on it. Now I have not been nice to it at all, always first guy into everything and I don't go easy. This thing has been awesome, I mean ya I have changed 3 cv boots on it and some other fixes but that is all cost of doing business. If you have guys telling you that they have put that many miles on without doing anything repair wise they either trail ride and avoid any chance of getting dirty or they are blowing smoke where the sun don't shine. 

Anyways like many guys here have said, go out and ride them both. Thats what I did, even if it is just the demo unit at the stealership go out for a little tour, rip up their grass or something, just take some time and really feel out each machine as best you can and decide for yourself. If you just jump in to something you may not be happy with what you get, but if you take some time and find out what you really want than you will have a machine that you will enjoy maintaining and modding (and believe me, with how easy it is to work on these things, your probably gonna do something cool to it). 

So make sure you choose what feels right for you, and should you wander the Brutes path dont be afraid to ask questions on here, you have access to some very experienced and intelligent people that are more than willing to help ya. 

Best of luck to ya and happy mudding


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I feel ya on dbl costs.....i got my brute/her brute + my renegade, and thats all I hear is how I'm not doing enough to hers, or I'm not allowed to do anything else to my gade till she gets more stuff for her brute...(her current list of things I'm suppost to do to hers: vfj clutch, OL2s on diesels, bigger axles, new belt, and she thinks she wants a big lift like mine. And I havnt even got started on the gade. Its alot more expensive then back when the only bike was a 650 SRA. 

About the topic though, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another brute, the things that everybody complains about most is really only 2 things: seals and electrical probs. Seals are cheap and easy to change even though they are aggravating, and the electrical probs can be knocked out right away if you'll take the time to take the plastics off and go through and seal the back side of your connectors with silicone so mud can't get in them and corrode them, and while your at it go ahead and dielectric grease everything. It sounds like a pain in the arse, but its really not all that bad especially for the headache it'll save you down the road. I just replaced the harness on my 05 brute a few nights ago, took about 3hrs to strip down and reassemble everything....all connectors are now sealed and greased. The old harness wasn't badly corroded, it just had all the BUSS connectors that the early years came with and I got tired of mending it when theyd go bad.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

austinlord13 said:


> Seems like I'll have to get to find out. Just two more years, and hopefully I'll be the proud owner of a BF750. :rockn:


Two years? Why?


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Two years? Why?


Because for my 18th birthday/graduation present, my parents are going to help me out with purchasing one. They're gonna help me out with the down payment, and co-sign with me to finance one.


----------

